# A video everyone should watch



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have done a lot of research on dog food and I thought I was doing the right thing by my boys but I have got to tell you with what is going on with Yoshi and some other things I have been researching I have really changed my mind and am making some changes. I thought this was an interesting video to share too....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5ZeNLUEHKY


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with everything she says! Particularly about canned, why more people dont feed canned if they are using pre made food is beyond me. One thing that bothers me a little is that people really get caught up in how horrible it is to do raw and get it wrong. If you go with prey model raw it really is almost just like throwing them hunks of meat and working it out over time. The example she uses of a bad diet is the same example everyone uses and it is just solved by "feed bone, any bone." There is a book I love- Feed your pet right- by Marion Nestle. You can get it at a bookstore or on Amazon and it is writen by a well known nitritionist. She is not really pro raw- she kinda wants you to home cook because of bones but other than that it is a great book. She says that you feed yourself without a PHD in nutrition, you feed your children without a PHD in nutrition, you don't need a PHD in nitrition to feed your dog either. Back before I had a chi it was health issues that drove us to raw and that book helped me learn what I needed about dog nutrition to make steps towards home prepared food. Couldn't recommend it more.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's a great video! I saw some of her other videos a while back that were also quite interesting. It's nice to see a vet who knows about and talks about the importance of nutrition for a change (instead of pushing brands like Hills and Royal Canin).


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great video! 

I too learned the hard way with my cat Huly on vaccines and food. That is why I had to make the changes I did and we still do not know everything but you have to keep up with the research etc.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think this is a great video, but she does make a balanced raw diet sound far more difficult to achieve than it actually is. Obviously there is a bit more to it than just chucking your dog a chicken wing (what is this fascination with chicken wings? On some FB groups you would think they have magical powers!) but as long as you do a little research beforehand and can access a reasonable variety of raw meats it is really very simple.


----------

